# Deer chili (HOT)!!!!!



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

3 lbs deer meat, ground(any kind of meat will work)
1 ln deer sausage chopped, (any sausage will do)
1 12 oz can of beer
2 8 oz cans of tomato sauce
1/2 cup of bell peppers(tellow, orange, red, green)
1/4 cup cayene peppers chopped
1/4 cup long horn peppers chopped
1/8 cup habanero peppers chopped
1 cup onions chopped
2 tblsp minced garlic
1/2 lbs of butter
1/2 cup of chili powder
1 tblsp of paprika
1 tsp cumin
1 tsp oregano

Saute peppers and onions in the butter until the onions become clear. Add the ground deer meat and sausage. Brown the meat on low heat stiring often. Once the meat has browned add the beer. Cover and simmer on low heat until the liquid is gone stiring ocassionally. Add the tomato sauce, water and remaining seasonings. Mix well and cover. Let simmer for two hours or until chili reaches desired consistency.


----------

